# tester ma carte wifi (macbook)?



## Anonyme (24 Février 2008)

bonjour

tous les jours, j'ai des pertes intermitentes de wifi, le signal va et vient tous les jours, de facon irreguliere, signal, pas signal, signal, pas signal
bref ca dure 5 minutes et ca s'arrete

je sais pas si ca vient de ma club-internet box ou si la carte internet airport de mon macbook deconne

comment tester la carte interne?

est ce que les tests sur le DVD de mac os contiennent un test pousse du wifi ?

et sinon, que faire pour tester ma carte?

merci


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2008)

Up!
Moi aussi j'ai le même problème! J'ai réparé les autorisations, vérifié le disque dur, etc.... J'ai même reformaté, une première fois sous Léopard, et la deuxième sous Tiger, et rien n'y fait: mon Macbook capte les réseaux environant normalement pendant une minute après sa sortie de mise en veille, puis la portée diminue d'un coup, et je suis obligé de me mettre à moins de 2 mètres de mon routeur. C'est dingue!

Du coup j'ai acheté une nouvelle carte wifi pour Macbook sur Macway. J'espère que j'ai eu raison :rose:   Vous en pensez quoi?


Macbook Core Duo, 2GHz, 2g de Ram
Léopard 10.5.4
Utilitaire Airport 5.3.2


----------

